# Would you like to see "library" content on DoD



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Today NBC/Universal announced they are putting some of their library titles on their website.

What value would you place in these (or any other) library titles being available on DoD?

I personally would love to see it... 
As out of that list... A-Team is not in being aired any more (at least on channels I receive, as of about a month ago)...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would love this, and I think it's a great use of On Demand, which seems to be best suited to SD.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

That, would be the most useful feature of DoD of all!!

Being able to watch some older shows that just aren't broadcast anymore, via DoD, would be absolutely fantastic!

I often wonder when we're going to get to the point that we can search - whether it be via a set-top box, via the web, or what else - for anything that's ever been broadcast (and not destroyed) ...

For example - my uncle was a professional boxer. I know that several of his fights at Madison Square Garden are in NBC's sports archive somewhere. I'd love to see those tapes - but they're just not available to the public.

With digital media being so readily accessible, and storage being so (relatively) cheap, I just wonder when the big studios are going to convert their entire back library to a searchable system?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Today NBC/Universal announced they are putting some of their library titles on their website.
> 
> What value would you place in these (or any other) library titles being available on DoD?
> 
> ...


I'm all for it! There have been many shows I recall from my childhood that are not on DVD, and I would love to see some of them again! Bring it on ... demand!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

That would be a fine use for DoD.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

I would love this, and I think it's a great use of On Demand service, Bring It.


----------



## venisenvy (Nov 1, 2007)

I think that would be great, it is one of the things I have always hoped that On Demand would do.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

The content on HULU has become quite compelling. Love to see it on my big screen.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I would *LOVE* to see library content on DoD from NBC/Universal. I would also love to see Disney do something similar.


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

I would love to see it.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

From the beginning, this is what I hoped DOD would provide. So far, I've been badly disappointed in DOD offerings.


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

MikeW said:


> The content on HULU has become quite compelling. Love to see it on my big screen.


Agreed, HULU has done it right. I might even pay a little bit for something like that service on my DVR. Going to need to be HD though.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

That would be great! There are so many cheezy shows that I would love to watch, again.

Can't wait.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Absolutely! This is what OnDemand should be about. Viewing past content that is always available, not just the last couple weeks of episodes. 

The NBC content on their website looks great. That is what I would like from DOD.

Add in all of the great sporting events that NBC, ABC, etc. have in their vaults for things they will never put on DVD. 

Think of all of the Saturday morning cartoons from over the years. I know I would love to watch those with my son as he is growing up and relive those days.

I just hope that these companies don't decide to do the "exclusive to one provider" route. Please make sure that all of these libraries are available to all providers!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I think it would be great.. and I would especially love it to be in HD. On older library titles, I wouldn't mind waiting for it to DL and watching them later on. I realize many titles probably aren't transfer in HD yet, so even if it was just a clean DVD copy at 480P I'd be happy... It would be like watching for the first time all over. I recall seeing Knight Rider in HD a while back and it was kinda funny, because you could see things were a little more fake back then, but because of the resolution of tv, it didn't matter. With the new translation you could tell when they switched cars, etc. It was funny!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Wake me up when there is HD involved. I have no interest in SD no matter how it is offered or sorted.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> I think it would be great.. and I would especially love it to be in HD. On older library titles, I wouldn't mind waiting for it to DL and watching them later on. I realize many titles probably aren't transfer in HD yet, so even if it was just a clean DVD copy at 480P I'd be happy... It would be like watching for the first time all over. I recall seeing Knight Rider in HD a while back and it was kinda funny, because you could see things were a little more fake back then, but because of the resolution of tv, it didn't matter. With the new translation you could tell when they switched cars, etc. It was funny!


I love catching those mistakes...

There is an early episode of the A-Team, when during the chase sceen...
The driver of the A-Team van... changed "race".


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm all for this feature. 

Speaking of cheesy 80s shows... anyone remember Airwolf? Add that one to the library!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

As long as it's free or VERY low cost bring it on, the more the better


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah, this would be a great addition to DoD.

Airwolf was great!


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

For the retro fans...look at the items currently available on HULU. If this library comes to DoD, I'd be very happy.

Astro Boy 
Barney Miller 
Benson 
Charlie's Angels 
The Dana Carvey Show 
Fantasy Island 
Hart to Hart 
I Dream of Jeannie 
Married...With Children 
NewsRadio 
Partridge Family 
S.W.A.T. 
Spider-Man 
Starsky and Hutch 
The Tick 
What's Happening Now!! 
What's Happening! 
Who's the Boss? 
Arrested Development 
The Bob Newhart Show 
Buffy the Vampire Slayer 
Chicago Hope 
Doogie Howser, M.D. 
Hill Street Blues 
Land of the Giants 
Lost in Space 
Lou Grant 
The Mary Tyler Moore Show 
Murder One 
Nanny and the Professor 
Picket Fences 
The Practice 
The Pretender 
Remington Steele 
Roswell 
St. Elsewhere 
Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea 
WKRP in Cincinnati 
The A-Team 
Adam-12 
Age of Love 
Airwolf 
Alfred Hitchcock Hour 
Alfred Hitchcock Presents 
Alias Smith And Jones 
American Gladiators 
American Gothic 
Andy Barker P.I. 
Battlestar Galactica Classic 
The Biggest Loser 
Bionic Woman 
Boo! 
Brother's Keeper 
Buck Rogers 
Campus Cops 
Celebrity Apprentice 
Chuck 
Clash Of The Choirs 
Cleopatra 2525 
Conviction 
Cover Me 
The Crow: Stairway To Heaven 
Days of our Lives 
Deadline 
Deal or No Deal 
Dragnet 
Dream On 
Emergency! 
Exosquad 
Friday Night Lights 
Fudge 
Heroes 
The Invisible Man 
Jack of All Trades 
Journeyman 
Knight Rider 
Kojak 
Kojak 2004 
L.A. Dragnet 
Las Vegas 
Last Call with Carson Daly 
Late Night with Conan O'Brien 
Law & Order 
Law & Order: Special Victims Unit 
Life 
Lipstick Jungle 
Major Dad 
Manhattan, AZ 
McHale's Navy 
Medium 
Miami Vice 
Mrs. Piggle-Wiggle 
My Name is Earl 
New Dragnet 
Night Gallery 
The Office 
Peacemakers 
Quarterlife 
Raines 
Saturday Night Live 
Scrubs 
Simon & Simon 
Sitting Ducks 
Sixth Sense 
Surface


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

:joy: Airwolf!!! :joy:


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Add CBS to the group of streaming old library content...

From: http://www.news.com/8301-13577_3-9876050-36.html?tag=newsmap

An array of classic TV shows from CBS are now available online, the network's CBS Interactive division announced Thursday.

Full-length episodes of Star Trek, Melrose Place, Hawaii Five-O, MacGyver, and The Twilight Zone have been added to the lineup of the company's CBS Audience Network

As a side note to CBS' offering..I just tried the first episode of Hawaii 5-0. Couldn't play in full screen. Multiple 15 second commercials and, after they played, the content did not resume. Seems like they pushed it out too early so they could get some press on it. Similar to the recent plethora of announcements from the cell phone industry on unlimited plans.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

My local CBS station recently added RTN (Retro Television Network) as a digital subchannel. They play a lot of the old shows and also have some "retro" commercials.


----------



## tooloud10 (Sep 23, 2007)

armophob said:


> Wake me up when there is HD involved. I have no interest in SD no matter how it is offered or sorted.


Seems like the "library content" would mostly be older TV series that aren't available in HD. As someone else pointed out, this is actually a pretty good use of the VOD feature.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

As long as it's not a replacement for what's currently available but in addition to, count me in!


----------



## wismile (Jul 20, 2006)

It seems like a no brainer to me...more content is always good!


----------



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

YES!


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

armophob said:


> Wake me up when there is HD involved. I have no interest in SD no matter how it is offered or sorted.


This is EXACTLY why I haven't made the jump in purchasing an HDTV yet. If I purchase an HD set, then I'm going to lock myself out of enjoying entertainment that is not HD. I would need to put myself on medication worrying about if a program that I want to see is in HD or not. Once HD becomes standard (and it's got a long way to go) and prices come down, then I'll join the "I won't watch it if it's not HD" club.


----------



## stickywicket (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes


----------



## albriedis (Sep 29, 2007)

I would love it too!


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

this would be just about one of the greatest things that could possibly be added to 
DOD.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm all for this.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

I'd love to have access to this also.


----------



## jerry3b (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes this is what it should be !!! Or add AMERICAN LIFE channel. Great TV shows!


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

Count me in too!

Of course I'm still waiting for "non-library" content from the networks to be on DOD.


----------



## nathan909 (Feb 24, 2008)

I would love to see this!


----------



## lmuehl (Dec 18, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

This question is a no-brainer. Of course I would enjoy this and I shall be eagerly waiting to see if/when it does come out.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Now comes the question ... would you like to see library content if it came with commercials you can't fast forward through, as ABC wants to do for their On Demand offerings? Link: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=121025

If it was for old shows not readily available, I would accept the commercials. That's where you get up, stretch your legs, and raid the fridge.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> If it was for old shows not readily available, I would accept the commercials. That's where you get up, stretch your legs, and raid the fridge.


I haven't done that since the 80's. Ever since I got my very first VCR (oh what a blessed day that was ), I have always skipped commercials. That pause button is my best friend. I find it extremely difficult to sit through commercials while watching the news or The Weather Channel which seems to be more commercial than anything else. But if ABC would not give VOD content without the ability to ff through commercials, I think I would still take it. I guess it's better than not having it.


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Now comes the question ... would you like to see library content if it came with commercials you can't fast forward through, as ABC wants to do for their On Demand offerings? Link: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=121025
> 
> If it was for old shows not readily available, I would accept the commercials. That's where you get up, stretch your legs, and raid the fridge.


I wouldn't really like it, but if that's the only way we can get it - I can definately live with it. It's better than nothing!

Edit: Having read the thread - I have a condition - "as long as it doen't eventually lead to the same thing for live and recorded shows". I can live with it for VOD content, but I worry that if it works out well there and the technology is then available some genius somewhere is going to say - hey, why don't we do the same thing with live TV?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Airwolf?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Also, anyone think the end of the writers strike might b part of the reason that suddenly every network is getting in on VOD? Maybe something in that contract makes this more viable and they didn't want issues by releasing this stuff first and then negotiating? Although SAG isn't done yet.... so I am guessing that we may not see anything until after that point...


----------



## joejhawk (Oct 3, 2006)

DoD should be (and I believe, will be) the ability watch any show or movie ever made at any time. 

Why not sporting events too? I would like to watch the first NFL game I ever attended, I was 8 and don't remember a lot of the game.

Airwolf, wow! I'm breaking out the parachute pants, baby!


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Airwolf?


You're kidding - RIGHT?


----------

